# Visa Ban



## Junaer (Jan 7, 2011)

I was wondering if it is applicable (an employment ban for 6 months) to me as i was sacked within 5 months of joining a company. I have a 2 year visa though. I would have thought mine was canceled with a ban but it doesn't have 'banned' or anything similar stamped on my visa when they canceled it so im hoping that i sont have an employment ban of anykind. Any thoughts?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Have you posted this in the correct room... you say you are Tokyo but an expat in the UAE but posted in Egypt


----------

